# Want to know more about steroids??



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

Testosterone is the most important representative of the male sex hormones collectively called androgens. Using cholesterol as a base, the male gonads (testes) produce between 4 and 10 mg of testosterone per day. Testosterone itself is responsible for three major functions in animals.

1) The development of secondary male sex characteristics also called the androgenic functions of testosterone. Some examples of these characteristics are increased growth of body hair, beard growth, deep voice, increased production of sebaceous glands, development of the penis, aggressiveness, sexual behavior, libido, and the maturation of sperm.

2) Promotion of the protein biosynthesis that are responsible for the highly anabolic characteristics of testosterone. This is a pretty important function. It accelerates muscle buildup, increases the formation of red blood cells, speeds up regeneration, and speeds up recovery time after injuries or illness. It also stimulates the entire metabolism which results in the burning of bodyfat.

3) Inhibition of the gonad regulating cycle, including the hypothalamohypophysial testicular axis, which regulates the amount of testosterone produced in the organism. If the testosterone level in the blood is high, the testes will signal the hypothalymus to release less LHRH (leutenizing hormone releasing hormone). Thus the hypophysis releases less gonadotropin LH (leutenizing hormone) and FSH (folic stimulating hormone). Consequently, the Leydig's cells in the testes reduces the production of testosterone. In other words, if you have to much testosterone, your body will tell itself to reduce or even stop production of it until it is back down to its normal levels.

During puberty, testosterone levels are at their lifetime peak. They begin to decline around the age of 23. This is where testosterone therapy comes into play. Many men and women suffer from the lack of important hormones and replacement therapy is simply the most effective way to combat the signs of aging. Sex hormones like "Estrogen and progesterone profoundly affect the brain. The increasing memory loss and mild mental confusion emerging in middle age are largely due to declining levels of estrogen and progesterone in women. In men, these same problems are caused by decreasing testosterone and increasing estrogen levels beginning in the late thirties or early forties. Insomnia in women is also related to a lack of estrogen." --Dr. Raymond Scruggs

*Oral Steroids*: Most people that consider using steroids are concerned that they wont be able to inject themselves and therefore turn to oral steroids only. This makes oral steroids very popular in the bodybuilding community even though they have been known to be particularly hard on the liver. This is true because they have shorter "half-lives" than injectables. The half-life of a particular steroid is how long it stays active in your system. Because orals have a shorter half-life than injectables, they need to be taken more often. Depending on the quality of the drug, the potency of the drug, and the person, most oral steroid have a half-life of around 3-5 hours and therefore have to be taken several times a day throughout the particular cycle. This puts a huge strain on the liver. Oral steroids that are 17-alpha alkylated put even more strain on the liver.

*Injectable Steroids*: Injectable steroids are considered safer as far as steroid use is concerned because they don't have to be digested. Injectable steroids have a longer half-life (in general) and are usually the choice of experienced steroid users. 


They both have their good and bad sides. Often times, when stacking, steroid users will use a combination of both oral and injectable types. 


*How long do steroids stay detectable in your system*?

This, of course, depends on the actual substance (amount and type) and the person using them. Steroids can remain detectable in a persons system anywhere from 1 week to over a year after use. For the most popular substances like nandrolone (deca, testosterona), one year is the usual time that they could actually be detected. For injectable testosterone, between 3-6 months is commonly sufficient. Luckily, for steroid users, the cost of a steroid test is very expensive (heard its $280) and hardly ever done. If you are being tested for "drugs" 99% of the time a steroid test is not done. Random tests for college sports will test for them though (the cost is probably why they are random). People usually worry more than they should though. Even though a drug "can" be detectable, a lot of times they aren't. 
Detection Times for steroids click here 

*Misconceptions of steroid use*: 

One of the biggest problems in today's society is that people are always looking for the quick fix. We are all influenced by television and magazine adds that's why they are there. Everyone should keep in mind the old saying "If it sounds too good, it is probably a lie." The fact is: there is no miracle pill or drug that you can take to change your body composition overnight (or in a few weeks for that matter). If you aren't satisfied with yourself and want to make a change, the ONLY way is to work at it. You must keep a healthy lifestyle!!! Only after you have a healthy diet, workout, sleep schedule, and the ability to keep it consistent, will supplements help you. This goes for steroids as well. Of course, some supplements, like andro products, creatine, and protein meal replacements, will be of some benefit to someone who may not have everything in place but, they are still not going to help to their full capacity. You have to help them help you. You have to feed your body well, so they can be used to their full potential. 

Steroids will only be a true benefit to a person who has paid the price of time and hard work in the gym. A person who hasn't, will certainly see gains after using a steroid correctly, however, the chance of them being quality gains is very low and the person will certainly loose the bulk of them. In short, nothing, not even steroids, can change the way you look in the long run without hard work and discipline.

In my opinion, drugs are for the weak, for liars and cheats. This includes those who use clenbuterol and yet claim they didn't know it was an illegal drug. Grow up.



*WHAT ARE THE FACTS*?


*What are steroids*?
Anabolic androgenic steroids are synthetic derivatives of the male hormone testosterone that are taken to build muscle, enhance performance, and improve appearance. The drug???s anabolic or ???muscle-building??? effects help the body retain protein, a necessary building block for the growth of muscles, bones, and skin. The androgenic or ???masculinizing??? effects cause the development of a deep voice, facial and body hair, muscle mass, and aggressiveness. Unfortunately, steroid abusers risk a variety of unwanted side effects, some of which are irreversible. Another significant danger includes HIV infection if needles are shared. 

Some common trade names of anabolic androgenic steroids include Anatrofin, Anaxvar, Annadrol, Bolasterone, Decadiabolin, Decadurabolin, Dehydropiandrosterone (DHEA), Delatestryl, Dianiabol, Dihydrolone, Durabolin, Dymethazine, Enoltestovis, Equipose, Gamma Hydroxybutilate, Maxibolin, Methatriol, Methyltestosterone, Parabolin, Primobolin, Quinolone, Therabolin, Trophobolene, and Winstrol. Slang terms include Gym Candy, Pumpers, Stackers, A???s, Anabolics, Arnolds, Bolins, GHB, Oxys, Anabols, Balls or Bulls, Delatestryl, Maxibolin, Weight Trainers, Arnies, Dep-testosterone, Methyltestosterone, Rhoids, and Juice.

*Who typically uses steroids*?
The majority of steroid users tend to be young, male athletes, although steroid use is not limited to bodybuilders and football players alone. Increasing evidence shows that athletes in endurance sports such as swim-ming, running, and cycling use steroids. Adolescents may use them to quicken the onset of puberty and maturation, plus male and female models may take them to improve their body image. Those in certain, physically demanding occupations, like law enforcement, bouncers, or military per-sonnel may use steroids to build strength.

*How are steroids used*?
Steroids are either taken orally in tablet form or injected intramuscularly. Users rely on hearsay and gossip to determine dosage levels that may not be safe. Individuals abusing steroids take megadoses of hundreds of milligrams per day, whereas doctors prescribe only 1 to 5 mg. per day for legitimate medical uses. Under the false assumption that taking more steroids will yield better results, users typically take many types of steroids in combination with other drugs, a phenomenon known as ???stacking.??? Users often take steroids in ???cycles??? where they use steroids for six to 12 weeks at a time punctuated by periods where they do not take steroids. Steroid users do this to avoid building up a tolerance.



*Are steroids used with other drugs*?
Steroid users may combine steroids with stimulants, depressants, pain killers, anti-inflammatory drugs, and other hormones to offset steroid side effects. Paradoxically, this strategy further increases the chances of adverse reactions.

*Where do users get steroids*?
The majority of these steroids are illegally manufactured or traded on the black market which eliminates any quality controls. Steroids may be contaminated, mislabeled, or bogus.

*Are there valid medical uses for steroids*?
Anabolic androgenic steroids are used medically for some forms of anemia, some breast cancers, osteoporosis, endometriosis, and hereditary angiodema, a swelling disorder. However, there is no sanctioned use of steroids for cosmetic purposes or athletic performance. Because of negative side effects and the potential for abuse, anabolic androgenic steroids have been classified as controlled substances with severe penalties for traffick-ing, possession, or use. Most athletic associations, including the International Olympic Committee, test athletes for steroids, and penalize those in whom steroids are detected.

*Can steroids improve athletic performance*?
Although users report increases in muscle bulk, strength, and endurance, steroids can not improve agility, athletic skill, and cardiovascular capacity -- factors which also affect performance. In addition, there is no conclusive evidence that steroid use decreases recovery time from injuries. In fact, some research asserts that steroid abuse hampers the normal process of wound healing.

*What are the psychological effects of steroid use*?
Steroid abuse can have profound effects on the mind, causing temporary personality changes in some. Users may exhibit uncontrolled aggression and violent behavior called ???roid rage,??? in addition to severe mood swings, manic episodes, and depression. Moreover, users may suffer paranoid jealousy, extreme irritability, delusions, and impaired judgment from feelings of invincibility. During periods when they do not use, chronic users may experience withdrawal symptoms that intensify the psychological effects.


*What are some of the side effects of steroid use*?
A build-up of steroids upsets the body???s internal balance, and side effects occur when the body begins to compensate to eliminate the excess steroids or hormones. Steroid abuse can cause stunted growth in adolescents, con-tinuous headaches, bone pain, nausea, and changes in bowel and urinary patterns. An unexpected side effect is that steroid use can weaken the tendons, placing athletes at risk of serious injury.

*Cardiovascular System*: Enlargement of the heart, a precursor to heart failure; high blood pressure; atherosclerosis or hardening of the arteries, a precursor to coronary heart disease; elevated cholesterol levels; heart palpitations; heart attack; stroke; anaphylactic and septic shock. 

*Reproductive System*: In males, excess testosterone is converted to the female hormone estrogen which causes the development of female characteristics. For instance, men experience prostate enlargement, sterility, sexual dysfunction, baldness, breast enlargement, and testicular atrophy. Excess testosterone in females has the opposite effect, causing menstrual irregularities, deepening of the voice, baldness, fetal damage, hair growth on other parts of the body, sexual dysfunction, sterility, reduction of breasts, and genital swelling. 
Vital Organs: Prolonged heavy use of steroids can permanently damage the liver, causing cancer, jaundice, bleeding, and hepatitis. Steroids can impair the kidneys leading to kidney stones and kidney disease. 

*Can steroids cause death*?
Yes. Steroid-related fatalities occur as a result of suicide, homicide, liver disease, heart attack, and cancer. 

*Are there other problems associated with steroid use*?
Problem users may lose interest in daily activities and report loss of energy and boredom. They may have a hard time limiting their use, may build a tolerance to steroids requiring larger amounts to get the muscle-building effects, and may develop problems with their jobs and personal relation-ships. Steroid use can also cause a phenomenon called ???male anorexia??? where users experience dissatisfaction with their body image and do not notice changes that are apparent to others.

*How long do steroids stay in the user???s body*?
Oral steroids can be detected up to several weeks after use, while injected steroids can be detected for several months after use.

*Are adolescents at-risk*?
Teenage and young adult males who participate in athletics are at particular risk for abusing steroids because they believe that steroids can help them enhance their physical performance and their appearance. Ironically, teens are at particular risk of harming their health and permanently changing their appearance in ways they do not expect -- acne, stunted growth, female characteristics (in boys), and male characteristics (in girls). Research also shows that the earlier people start using drugs, the more likely they are to go on to experiment with other dangerous drugs. Athletes who use steroids risk discovery and exclusion from sports activities.

*In reality, it doesn't matter if these drugs work. What matters is that you will never know what amount is enough, what is too much, or whether it is legal before it's too late. Some may say you can use just a little and get results, but I say if you eat right and train CORRECTLY you will get better results. Look, you have NOTHING to compare that advice to. You NEITHER eat right, nor train correctly, nor have an honest need to look like a pro bodybuilder. Think about it, what football players are really well known these days? None. What wrestlers last more than a few years before retiring? It's health issues. And bodybuilders? It's the same ones year after year. How do you think you really fit in? If you aren't over 240 RIPPED, you do not. So enjoy your health and training as hobbies that make you feel and look good. No need to be dumb about it. The body IS a steroid. Learn to use it and you won't need drugs.*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

From:www.howsteroidswork.com/what-steroids-build-muscle.html


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2004)

"In reality, it doesn't matter if these drugs work. What matters is that you will never know what amount is enough, what is too much, or whether it is legal before it's too late. Some may say you can use just a little and get results, but I say if you eat right and train CORRECTLY you will get better results. Look, you have NOTHING to compare that advice to. You NEITHER eat right, nor train correctly, nor have an honest need to look like a pro bodybuilder. Think about it, what football players are really well known these days? None. What wrestlers last more than a few years before retiring? It's health issues. And bodybuilders? It's the same ones year after year. How do you think you really fit in? If you aren't over 240 RIPPED, you do not. So enjoy your health and training as hobbies that make you feel and look good. No need to be dumb about it. The body IS a steroid. Learn to use it and you won't need drugs."

This statement is such a crock of shit...................................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

Can you explain why you feel this way? I'm not trying to challenge your opinion.  Only trying to understand.


----------



## Evil ANT (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> *Can steroids cause death*?
> Yes. Steroid-related fatalities occur as a result of suicide, homicide, liver disease, heart attack, and cancer.


Did that make sense to anyone else? It certainly didn't to me. Steroid related deaths occur because of suicides and homicides?

Yeah, okay.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

Maybe it's saying it leads to depression or rage and if the user doesn't have a strong mental standpoint all of the above or some could be the cause of death.  Either you're hurting yourself or someone else by using. 

That's how I took it.

Anyone else care to elaborate?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

click here for some decent steroid info.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 4, 2004)

for some reason it happenes every 2 weeks or so...someone with no intension of useing gear posts an article against it...2 weeks ago it was samat631...

This article, like alot of these articles posted like this, is filled with fallicites...and its really scewed...

Seroids dont make people kill themselves, or kill others....psychological problems do.


"In reality, it doesn't matter if these drugs work. What matters is that you will never know what amount is enough, what is too much, or whether it is legal before it's too late. Some may say you can use just a little and get results, but I say if you eat right and train CORRECTLY you will get better results. "

Then why are natty bbs usually 50-75 lbs smaller than the roid boys??



"Look, you have NOTHING to compare that advice to."

Thats why there are boards and cycle logs...



"You NEITHER eat right, nor train correctly, nor have an honest need to look like a pro bodybuilder. "

Cept most people id call knowledgeable on this board that use gear do eat right, and train right.



"Think about it, what football players are really well known these days?"

who cares....they make bank...and they have to have every competitive edge to be a wanted player....



"Are there other problems associated with steroid use?
Problem users may lose interest in daily activities and report loss of energy and boredom. They may have a hard time limiting their use, may build a tolerance to steroids requiring larger amounts to get the muscle-building effects, and may develop problems with their jobs and personal relation-ships. Steroid use can also cause a phenomenon called ???male anorexia??? where users experience dissatisfaction with their body image and do not notice changes that are apparent to others."

NO. Again this is due to psychological problems. And you dont become immune to steroids, its just harder to put on muscle as you get more of it.


By no means this is meant harshly at you babsie...i really like ya...but this article sucks....Its like me posting a article that trys to say swole v2 promotes suicide, and anerexia...


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> *In reality, it doesn't matter if these drugs work. What matters is that you will never know what amount is enough, what is too much, or whether it is legal before it's too late. Some may say you can use just a little and get results, but I say if you eat right and train CORRECTLY you will get better results.*



What? If people are doing steroids they better know that they are legal or not in their country. Diet is #1 and there is no question, upping the dose doesn't make up for a crappy diet, there is only so much weight someone can gain before they need to eat more, if anyone challenges that then they obviously aren't going to get very far.

However, if I eat and train well plus have a test level 8 times higher than Joe Nobody, then I dont care if Joe Nobody knows diet and training like I do, he wont be able to match me. To disagree with this, is to challenge common sense and logic itself.



> *Yes. Steroid-related fatalities occur as a result of suicide, homicide, liver disease, heart attack, and cancer.*



Liver disease and heart attacks I can agree with. Cancer can be POSSIBLY made worse from high estrogen levels left unchecked, however to say that steroids cause cancer is misleading.

To say that it causes suicide and homicide, I can think of many foul mouthed rebuttles about complete and utter ignorance. To keep it simple though, PROVE IT.

I dont want to see some garbage from some kids mom on 20/20 either, thats not science. The only people I can think of involved in murder and steroids at the same time, are life long criminals, it has nothing to do with steroid use itself IMO and that is quite clear to me, I have no question about that what so ever.

I have not even gotten in a fight since high school, and that was not started by me either. I just recently came off after being on since mid or late October, and guess what, I haven't killed anyone, attempted suicide, nor even yelled at anyone 

Post science, not propoganda.

I know a few things about cars, but I dont pretend to know what it takes to build a machine that hits 300 MPH in 4 seconds, so I dont pretend to know what it involves either.



> *You NEITHER eat right, nor train correctly, nor have an honest need to look like a pro bodybuilder. *



A complete and utterly farce statement. Michael Francois didn't know how to eat? Do you really believe he lied about sucking 8,000 calories down his face and that steroids gave him everything for nothing? Do you really think Ronnie Coleman could look like he does eating 3,000 calories a day?

Steroids dont make up for a poor diet and they wont completely fix a shitty workout routine either. Statements like this only show how ill educated the writer is on such a topic.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> ...but this article sucks....Its like me posting a article that trys to say swole v2 promotes suicide, and anerexia...



or going into the training forum and posting an article about how bad weight lifting is for you health.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2004)

Just another anti steriod post. The guy has no right telling anyone they have no right to look like a bb.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Just another anti steriod post. The guy has no right telling anyone they have no right to look like a bb.



Another forum I am on has a workout section but it is a general type of board, has auto section etc.  When I posted my diet I get "why do you do that shyt to yourself," which is like asking why do you spend time playing guitar, why do you read books.

So my response quite simply was to that fact, what do I do with myself just rot on the couch watching TV like the average moron? I should have no hobbies? I should seek no entertainment or self improvement of my own?

How about I do my thing and you do yours, thats my opinion. I have hobbies and I do them for a reason, I enjoy them. I like to drive cars, read books, and fiddle on my guitar now and again, and yes I even like to eat and "wift some weights" now and then.

What is with people who only seek to point fingers and be negative "why do you do that blah blah blah," shut up already and stop being so negative about what OTHER people do with their lives.

Tend to the weeds in your own backyard, because I'm growing something fruitfull.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Tend to the weeds in your own backyard, because I'm growing something fruitfull.



Couldn't agree more.  I saw a bodybuilding program recently that featured Tom Prince (and others) and Tom made an excellent point.  He said that you never hear him or other pros criticize or belittle natural bodybuilders but so often the guys who decide to stay natural spend laods of time and energy casting stones and basically talking sh*t about him and others who chose to use.  I thought that was a very valid true point.


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 4, 2004)

I haven't been here long but I think the last post mudge made is the best post I've read so far


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2004)

Negative Nancys suck, I try to keep my nose in my own business because I have enough to do tending to my own life. Some people like to throw in their comments about everyone elses life around them and I think it is just completely unwelcome for someone to have to live by somebody elses standards. An opinion is one thing, I just think it goes overboard to often.

I still judge people now and then sure, but I try to at least put myself in their shoes a little to better understand the how and why of what makes a person tick.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> By no means this is meant harshly at you babsie...i really like ya...but this article sucks....Its like me posting a article that trys to say swole v2 promotes suicide, and anerexia...




Oh hon I know that.  

I thought the post would've been helpful to the individuals who have been asking about steroids, its affects, etc.......By no means did I intend for it to cause a stir.

I thought the lay out was great.  Yes, the person who wrote it threw his 2 bits in.  But's that him and his opinion.  Everyone thinks dif. when it comes to stuff like this.  I'm not that knowledgable about steriods and I'm trying to understand. 

Soon, I'll be on injections (hopefully not) because of my endometriosis which, underlines that under the medical section of the post.

Anyway, I did a search on endometriosis, the site highlighted Testosterone and Endo so I clicked and read it.  Seemed helpful to me because I learned a little about this stuff and it's affects.  Then I thought, "Hey, I bet some people on IM would find this interesting too because many are asking about this."  I did and now people are agitated.

I'm sorry if I pissed you all off.  That wasn't my intentions.  I'll just stop posting.
Babs


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Yes, the person who wrote it threw his 2 bits in. But's that him and his opinion.
> 
> I'm sorry if I pissed you all off. That wasn't my intentions. I'll just stop posting.



As did we


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I thought the post would've been helpful to the individuals who have been asking about steroids, its affects, etc.......By no means did I intend for it to cause a stir.



I don't, I think it's one of the worst things someone that is not educated on steroids could read. It just perpeutates the same bullshit that the media and general medical community do.

Just an example, I was taking my Ephedrine yesterday and this gal I worked with asked what it was, I told her and asked her if she wanted some (jokingly) and she said "no, I don't want a heart attack". 

The ironic thing about this was she came into work with a McDonalds cup, where she got her breakfast, and for lunch she went to Wendy's where she typically gets a burger and fries.

Now, which do you think is more likely to cause a heart attack? Ephedrine, or eating fast food two times per day? Hmmm....clogged artieries...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

Then what do I need to know?  I don't know anything about this stuff.  I don't know what amount I'd get or if X amount would cause, hair growth, enlarged clit (ugh..I cannot believe I typed that) baldness, etc..?  I just don't know.

I know one thing, my hubby would love the libido


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Then what do I need to know?  I don't know anything about this stuff.  I don't know what amount I'd get or if X amount would cause, hair growth, enlarged clit (ugh..I cannot believe I typed that) baldness, etc..?  I just don't know.
> 
> I know one thing, my hubby would love the libido



Then go find an unbiased article(s) or book that has factual information on steroids, not one that is written by someone that is obviously against them, not to mention uneducated on the subject.

In the Elite Member's section I have a 24 page ebook on anabolic steroids that you can download and read. (of course you will need to upgrade your account first.  )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

I may just do that.  Thanks hon


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> The ironic thing about this was she came into work with a McDonalds cup, where she got her breakfast, and for lunch she went to Wendy's where she typically gets a burger and fries.



Point out the blatant ignorance to her, I am curious how she responds. 

"Nice heart attack food you got there."


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Point out the blatant ignorance to her, I am curious how she responds.
> 
> "Nice heart attack food you got there."



I would like to, but I am not that mean, at least not in person.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2004)

Say it with a smile


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 4, 2004)

> Steroids will only be a true benefit to a person who has paid the price of time and hard work in the gym. A person who hasn't, will certainly see gains after using a steroid correctly, however, the chance of them being quality gains is very low and the person will certainly loose the bulk of them.



grrr.  People make it sound like the second you come off gear you're going to immediately wither away to some sad state.  This is not what I've observed


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Just an example, I was taking my Ephedrine yesterday and this gal I worked with asked what it was, I told her and asked her if she wanted some (jokingly) and she said "no, I don't want a heart attack".
> 
> The ironic thing about this was she came into work with a McDonalds cup, where she got her breakfast, and for lunch she went to Wendy's where she typically gets a burger and fries.
> ...



hahahah this is classic.... The second something (slightly) questionable like ephedrine gets brought into the picture, people frown and hum and haw about it.  But you never see anyone frown the same way about fast food and such, adding that to the fact that a large percentage of society is obese.  Probably due to the fact that when someone dies as a (direct or indirect) result of using ephedrine its' all over the news.  When was the last time you heard about someone die from poor eating habits (fast foods, junk etc), yeah, never. 

Now which one is the greater risk?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> grrr.  People make it sound like the second you come off gear you're going to immediately wither away to some sad state.  This is not what I've observed



If someone eats the same, all they will lose is water weight. I've been of for a couple weeks and I am actually up a pound from my previous high.


----------



## JJJ (Mar 5, 2004)

We should collect every negative steroid text ever written, make a sticky of it, and refer every "Hi im 15 years old, been training for 2 weeks, just bought some steroids from ebay but I dont know what kind it is, How much should i take?" to the sticky.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah I "love" those posts. "I've been a hardcore lifter for a couple months now and I eat perfectly (read: Lucky Charms for breakfast)."


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Then what do I need to know?  I don't know anything about this stuff.  I don't know what amount I'd get or if X amount would cause, hair growth, enlarged clit (ugh..I cannot believe I typed that) baldness, etc..?  I just don't know.
> 
> I know one thing, my hubby would love the libido




I think surperior muscle has a pretty good womens gear forum...prob would be a good place to look...from what i see, to prevent virulization, most women stick to very weak gear....anavar, primo etc..and keep doses low...


----------



## Evil ANT (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yeah I "love" those posts. "I've been a hardcore lifter for a couple months now and I eat perfectly (read: Lucky Charms for breakfast)."


That really _did_ make me laugh out loud.


----------

